# Upgrade From 10.3 (BIOS) to 11.0(UEFI)



## SemFLY (Oct 10, 2016)

Hi 
OS FreeBSD 10.3 working on server and boot use BIOS
make dump/restore
And change server but on motherboard only UEFI

How boot FreeBSD 10.3 early use BIOS and now use UEFI bios ?

What i do, may be not good idea, but working...
I copy kernel FreeBSD 11(from server with UEFI) on FreeBSD 10.3 and system boot with kernel from FreeBSD 11.

BUT! When i try upgrade...

```
# svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/11.0/ /usr/src
```


```
# make buildworld
```

*Stop on this error*


```
0.      Program arguments: /usr/bin/c++ -cc1 -triple x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.2 -emit-obj -disable-free -disable-llvm-verifier -main-file-name CGBlocks.cpp -mrelocation-model static -mdisable-fp-elim -relaxed-aliasing -masm-verbose -mconstructor-aliases -munwind-tables -target-cpu x86-64 -coverage-file /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/src/lib/clang/libclangcodegen/CGBlocks.o -resource-dir /usr/bin/../lib/clang/3.4.1 -dependency-file .depend.CGBlocks.o -sys-header-deps -MT CGBlocks.o -D LLVM_ON_UNIX -D LLVM_ON_FREEBSD -D __STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D __STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D NDEBUG -D LLVM_DEFAULT_TARGET_TRIPLE="x86_64-unknown-freebsd11.0" -D LLVM_HOST_TRIPLE="x86_64-unknown-freebsd11.0" -D DEFAULT_SYSROOT="/usr/obj/usr/src/tmp" -I /usr/src/lib/clang/libclangcodegen/../../../contrib/llvm/include -I /usr/src/lib/clang/libclangcodegen/../../../contrib/llvm/tools/clang/include -I /usr/src/lib/clang/libclangcodegen/../../../contrib/llvm/tools/clang/lib/CodeGen -I . -I /usr/src/lib/clang/libclangcodegen/../../../contrib/llvm/../../lib/clang/include -I /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/legacy/usr/include -internal-isystem /usr/include/c++/v1 -O2 -Wno-c++11-extensions -std=c++11 -fdeprecated-macro -fdebug-compilation-dir /usr/obj/usr/src/tmp/usr/src/lib/clang/libclangcodegen -ferror-limit 19 -fmessage-length 220 -mstackrealign -fno-rtti -fobjc-runtime=gnustep -fdiagnostics-show-option -fcolor-diagnostics -vectorize-loops -vectorize-slp -o CGBlocks.o -x c++ /usr/src/lib/clang/libclangcodegen/../../../contrib/llvm/tools/clang/lib/CodeGen/CGBlocks.cpp
1.      <eof> parser at end of file
2.      Code generation
3.      Running pass 'Function Pass Manager' on module '/usr/src/lib/clang/libclangcodegen/../../../contrib/llvm/tools/clang/lib/CodeGen/CGBlocks.cpp'.
4.      Running pass 'X86 DAG->DAG Instruction Selection' on function '@_ZN5clang7CodeGen15CodeGenFunction12EmitCallArgsINS_17FunctionProtoTypeEEEvRNS0_11CallArgListEPKT_N4llvm14iterator_rangeINS_4Stmt17ConstExprIteratorEEEPKNS_12FunctionDeclEj'
c++: error: unable to execute command: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
c++: error: clang frontend command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.2
Thread model: posix
c++: note: diagnostic msg: PLEASE submit a bug report to https://bugs.freebsd.org/submit/ and include the crash backtrace, preprocessed source, and associated run script.
c++: note: diagnostic msg:
********************

PLEASE ATTACH THE FOLLOWING FILES TO THE BUG REPORT:
Preprocessed source(s) and associated run script(s) are located at:
c++: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/CGBlocks-161342.cpp
c++: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/CGBlocks-161342.sh
c++: note: diagnostic msg:

********************
*** Error code 254

Stop.
bmake[4]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/clang/libclangcodegen
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake[3]: stopped in /usr/src/lib/clang
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake[2]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
bmake[1]: stopped in /usr/src
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/src
root@srv-net:/usr/src #
```


----------



## SemFLY (Oct 11, 2016)

Trying change compiler clang34
clang38 (stop error with bt_conv.o module)


```
# svn checkout svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.3/ /usr/src/
```

world build - it's ok

But upgrade on 11 version, error upper ((


----------

